# Got a new car



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Had it for just over 2 weeks.

Its just a little A1 that i plan to use as a run around - collect the kids etc. 
I still have the RS and Q5 and no real plans to get rid of either at this stage.

Didn't go daft on spec, just Satnav and a few other bits.
First impressions are good and the seats are comfy, satnav is cool but the DIS looks a little clunky (doesn't look hi res like in the TT and its not colour like in the Q5).

All in all tho , a good little car and much more fun and interesting than the A3.
Had a play on VAGCOM and its totally different to the other models, not much you can change or do. (alarm beep fog cornering and that's about it)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Pics please!

They seem to be selling like hot-cakes around here.

What's the space inside compared to say an A3?

I don't understand why Audi are still putting low-res displays in their cars these days. Decent displays are fairly cheap these days. It's not like they need the complexity of touch-screen either on the DIS.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its not much smaller than the A3, but the DIS could be high res colour given the car uses the new fiber network (unlike the TT)

I'll take some pics of the inside when i go out in about 30mins.
Heres some external ones. Not very artisitic given its just my drive!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hmmmm, not expecting that Kev. Was actually told on here that you'd got rid of the RS and got a RR Evoque :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lol, not sure where that one came from. 
Are they even out yet? i thought it was end of Oct.

Not getting one, did look, but nope. not for me.

More pics



















boots not that big.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

'Ello Tosh Got a new motor?

(couldn't resist)


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I must sat for the "entry level" class the interior is simply stunning! Best of all I've seen so far. Really impressed 

Beats the 1 series hands down and more...


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice little fleet you've got going.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think you have to bear in mind that it's actually a very old car underneath. That platform is the same as the Mk I Skoda Fabia from 1999 (I kid you not). If you don't believe me, it's the last 5x100 PCD hub equipped VAG platform and it's pretty old tech which probably explains why it has the same DIS as a MY2001 A2.

That's not to say it's not a good car, it's just an old car.

And all the wheels fit my TDi vRS, which is a bonus!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you are incorrect...

PQ25 was launched in 2008/9 and is shared only with the MK5 polo to the best of my knowledge.
Fabia is PQ24 :wink:

No old tech in the car, its all new fibre based unlike the TT.
Its the fore runner of what will appear in the low end Audi's inc A3 and next TT.

its built to a price point, thats all.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Had the TT in for a service 2 weeks ago,,,,, loan from my dealer . Great little car this one just a little ott for me


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats the 1.4 competition line, not a fan of the in your face stickers or the center console.
its my under cover car!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Thats the 1.4 competition line, not a fan of the in your face stickers.


Got a lot of looks on the drive home   ,,,, only had 7 miles on the clock when i picked it up .................


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sure if your 21 or so its a great car, just not the image i was wanting. 
Its funny they dont do it in the 175bhp engine.

Saves messing the RS up.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> you are incorrect...
> 
> PQ25 was launched in 2008/9 and is shared only with the MK5 polo to the best of my knowledge.
> Fabia is PQ24 :wink:
> ...


No, seriously, you can increment a PQ number all you like, but the base chassis is ancient. Ask yourself, when every other new launched Audi is PCD 112mm or PCD 114mm with a 66.6mm centre bore, this one is PCD100, CB 57.1mm so it can fit the older wheels? Because it's the same chassis package as the other VAG Superminis and they are all based on technology that goes back to the last century, that's why.

If it's so new, why use all those old parts? It's got the same 288mm front brakes as a Mk I Fabia or Ibiza FR. The suspension parts are the same, the bits that are different are a couple of new engines (that have been out in the other VAG supermini's for years) the body and the interior (and even that shares parts with other VAG cars).

If it's so new, why is the hot model the same 1.4l DSG/S-tronic that powers the Fabia II vRS, the Polo GTi and the Ibiza Cupra? The reason it has an old-tech dash is it's based on cars that were launched a very long time ago. Sorry, but it's true.


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Dash said:


> Pics please!
> 
> They seem to be selling like hot-cakes around here.
> 
> ...


It might be because of the processors used on the cars. If you're increasing the screen size/resolution, you essentially increase the system load on the computer in the car, because it takes more power to render more pixels. And the faster processors do not come cheaply.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:roll:

With that logic the TT is even older and more dated....

Dash is, or i should say the technology is TOTALLY new for cars of this size - running off the fibre FULL MMI system. None of the other small cars inc the TT have that as of yet.The "old" dash is a low res DIS, This is the same one as used in the TT!!! its should be a hi res colour unit as used on my Q5 and everything else above the TT.

P(passenger)Q(FWD)2(size)5(generation) is a new chassis, i'm sure you can draw a line from anywhere to anywhere and link say the MKII TT back to say a A100 if you tried hard enough. This doesn't really mean the RS is an A100 with a a few tweaks. The reason for the PCD size might be based on the alloy wheel size not the age... All the cars in size 1 and 2 will continue to use 5x100 with a 34mm offset is my understanding. ETKA doesn't seem to show parts sharing with the fabia from what i can see. From a cost point of view Audi or the group would go with a standard single size if at all possible i'm sure. btw 112 was first used on a 1990 transporter T4, do we link that to the current TT?

oh and 112 was also used on the 1990 A100 :wink: 
PQ35 is the platform for the TT, guess that's just a number increase over PQ34 with no real changes to it.

All the VW group cars share parts, that's nothing new. 
Indeed even manufactures from different groups are sharing platforms these days.

btw no audis use 114 and the bore for those that do are 56.1(scooby) and 60.1(toyota), nothing has 66.1
All that said, it doesn't really make a difference... its not going to attract attention, i can simply leave it in sainsburys and not worry about get it scratched or bashed and its not in your face like the RS is.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice collection

when i first saw these i was thinking why bother, but these have grown on me

i saw a nicely modded one the other day, bit like the ds3 in two tone colour

little cars seem to be popular


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

What's a fibre dash?

My mind instantly thinks something communicating by fibre-optics, but there is nothing in a car that requires that level of bandwidth.

So then I think, well perhaps it's the display that is lit-up with fibre delivered led lighting; but then, who would even know about that, more so actively give it a name like fibre and market it.

I'm lost...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> What's a fibre dash?
> 
> My mind instantly thinks something communicating by fibre-optics, but there is nothing in a car that requires that level of bandwidth.
> 
> ...


Fibre generally replaces copper for media stuff - audio, video, nav, control. BMW and Porsche have used MOST bus since 2002 (ish)... Can't remember what Merc and Audi use. The main reason is that you can put everything on one bus, saving on wiring weight and complexity. I'd expect fibre to be used for more and more things in the car as the technology gets cheaper.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Like it Tosh, nice little run around mate  

Paul


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> btw no audis use 114


I do beg your pardon, I meant to say 130mm on the Q7, which is the same as the Touareg and the Cayenne.

It may well have the most advanced electrics of any 20 year old chassis but that dashboard was available in a Skoda in 2007. Indeed it still is.


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

the polo, ibiza and A1 run on the updated / new chassis ... the fabia is on the old one


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

davidkoulakis said:


> the polo, ibiza and A1 run on the updated / new chassis ... the fabia is on the old one


They may have changed the chassis, but they seem to all run the same parts?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Don't worry about it, I'll just put on the S kit when it comes out - including the badge :lol:

You really dont have a clue about cars it would appear. So you admit its all new electric, all new chassis - the dash has been commented on by the press in terms of design and the materials are way above its class. It even has better MPG than the TT - what ever that means.

I have to say, they tyres are old tech black and the wheels are still round like used on the previous generation fabia. :roll:

Bored now...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Fibre generally replaces copper for media stuff - audio, video, nav, control. BMW and Porsche have used MOST bus since 2002 (ish)... Can't remember what Merc and Audi use. The main reason is that you can put everything on one bus, saving on wiring weight and complexity. I'd expect fibre to be used for more and more things in the car as the technology gets cheaper.


Gordon bennett, they are using it for data transfer. To be honest, I bet it's more to reduce interference than the throughput - still, I'm surprised it's known as a "fibre dash". By the same argument, I've got a fibre hi-fi.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All the new Audi's use a fibre system called MOST 
max transmission speed for copper or old CANBUS is 500kbps

The new system allows for the new MMI system to exchange much more data and at quicker speeds.
Basically the only cars left with the old copper CANBUS are MKII TT and the A3.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i saw a sporty new seat ibiza today and reminded me of the a1 from the side, are these quite similar

being in the VAG family do they share similar things? just a thought?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Fibre generally replaces copper for media stuff - audio, video, nav, control. BMW and Porsche have used MOST bus since 2002 (ish)... Can't remember what Merc and Audi use. The main reason is that you can put everything on one bus, saving on wiring weight and complexity. I'd expect fibre to be used for more and more things in the car as the technology gets cheaper.
> ...


Well what else would you transfer on it? You can't use it for power... I'm not sure if there's much of an interference issue really. Weight is definitely a concern though, as there's a huge amount of copper wiring in a modern car and saving weight is a technically simple way to increase efficiency.

I don't think it's known as a 'fibre dash' really, it was just a description used here. They're usually known by the bus name, like MOST (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOST_Bus).


----------



## gee31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Toshiba said:


>


An Audi Fan then are we? :lol:

Nice little dealership you have there...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I like the A1 but seeing this photo shows how little imagination Audi put into the design, it looks like they took a Q5 and reduced the drawing to 75% and said "that will do"


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't see how they can actually have changed the chassis as the steering and suspension appear to be common to all the entry-level VAG cars. I suppose Chassis might refer to the floorpan they are bolting the other aging bits to. Even the JabbaSport rear anti-roll bar for the 6Y Fabia (from 1999) fits the A1, so I think it's still mutton dressed as lamb to be honest.

Look at the Mark I TT. How many components from a Mark I TT can you follow through to a Mark II? Very, very, few, if any.

The same goes for the A3 between generations, A4's are more like A5's and A6's than the last A4 etc. Etc.

Whereas I can take the A1 interior and fit most of it into a Mk I Fabia (I've actually just bought a few A1 parts from a smashed one for my 6Y Fabia vRS as the leather seats are quite nice and the RS4 wheels are almost as nice as the S3 wheels I usually run. A1 seats won't fit any other Audi except the A2 but they will fit any Fabia, Ibiza or Polo built in the last 20 years, because they are basically the same car.

Maybe I don't know anything about cars, but I know parts-bin sharing when I see it, and the A1 has some VERY old parts in it.


----------

